# Safety for birds (from wires)



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

As people living in UK know, on most of the buildings here, owners or the local council have set up metal wires and strings against the pigeons.

If you are in the position of removing such metal wires, make sure you remove them completely, do not just snap them and leave them hanging. A metal wire which is not stretched and has a loose end is a deadly trap for a bird. The wire is too thin to be seen by a flying bird, and once the bird touches it, its flapping wings inflicts a spinning motion of the wire around the bird. The wire is designed to stick so its very easy to create a perfect noose.

I have found a dead pigeon hanged to death like this, and I can say it was one the most horrific sights that I have ever seen.

So please if you remove metal wires, make sure you remove them COMPLETELY. Also if you happen to see loose wires, make sure you remove them also. Its not so hard, take a long stick, spin the wire around it, and once it has a good grip, pull hard, the wire will snap.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the note...that makes me both sad and very angry. 

Around here, if someone came across that situation (Pigeon or any bird caught in an anti-Pigeon device)... ACC would tear down the device and warn the building owner to reinstall correctly.

But admittedly that sorta regulation probably doesn't happen in most places...


----------

